# My custom ghost mantis (Phyllocrania paradoxa) enclosure



## freeze i'm a cop (Sep 10, 2017)

I picked up an Exo terra nano (12"x 8"x 8") 30cm x 20cm x 20cm for £11 on Ebay and decided to make a custom background, what do you guys think?


----------



## Connor (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow what a beautiful enclosure... wish I had the artistic ability to make one like this haha


----------



## freeze i'm a cop (Sep 10, 2017)

Connor said:


> Wow what a beautiful enclosure... wish I had the artistic ability to make one like this haha


Thanks i really appreciate that


----------



## Jessie (Sep 11, 2017)

I love it!


----------



## Mystymantis (Sep 11, 2017)

I think it looks awesome. Your mantises will love it!


----------



## Teamonger (Sep 13, 2017)

Beautiful enclosure, I love living vivariums so much. Lets hope its future inhabitant makes proper use of it instead of only ever hanging from the mesh top like a little mantis jerk


----------



## Nanodot (Oct 9, 2017)

I love it!


----------



## Psytallus (Oct 13, 2017)

That looks gorgeous. Real plants always make an enclosure look much more alive and natural. I'm sure the ghosts will enjoy it!


----------



## Cloud the Dinosaur King (Oct 18, 2017)

I am getting some Ghosts soon and I have a ZooMed small Reptibreeze, and I am thinking about making it more of a vivarium. I am totally obsessed with naturalistic enclosures, and I can't turn up an opportunity to make one for a pair of Ghost Mantids.


----------

